# Ein Frage der Größe



## janus_7 (13. September 2011)

Hey Norcasier ? Norconnen ? 

Liebäugle mit dem Kauf eines Team DH 2011. Nun hab ich hier und mal gelesen, dass die Bikes recht groß ausfallen sollen.

Was wäre denn bei 177cm und 79 Schrittlänge angebracht ?


----------

